# brossautoparts.net safe?



## ben.barbour (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello,

I'm looking for some window regulator clips for my *99.5 (mk4) vw golf, 2.0L, 2dr, manual windows*. _Note that I only need the clips, the wheel housing and cables are working fine._

I've been looking at these re-designed metal clips and I think theyre a better bet given that the plastic clips apparently break all the time. I found some at the link below for seemingly a really good deal. Has anyone on here ordered from *brossautoparts.net* before? seems too good to be true at only 7 USD each clip. Can't find any reviews for the site. Also if someone has done this repair before let me know if you found another good alternative.

http://brossautoparts.net/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1869 (left door, front)

http://brossautoparts.net/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1870 (left door, back)

thanks,

Ben


----------

